# Pilates



## Grannylorraine (Apr 23, 2018)

Just done my first pilates class.  Was different I have to say, but arms and legs are trembling, and I feel relaxed at the same time.  Will deffo go again and see what effects it has on my bg and my posture.


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, there's just no stopping you is there Lorraine? You've definitely got the fitness bug back! Sounds great. I wonder how those trembly arms and legs will feel tomorrow?!...careful descending stairs!


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome, well done for making that commitment


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 24, 2018)

How are your arms and legs feeling today Loraine? Not too sore hopefully.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 24, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> How are your arms and legs feeling today Loraine? Not too sore hopefully.


Not too bad, felt it more in my arms. I noticed that I was sitting up better at my desk today so I am hoping after a few more sessions I will improve my posture generally as I do slouch


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Not too bad, felt it more in my arms. I noticed that I was sitting up better at my desk today so I am hoping after a few more sessions I will improve my posture generally as I do slouch


There's no stopping you is there Lorraine ~ sounds like you're enjoying your fitness training, well good for you, very encouraging ..........you put me to shame and makes me think I should get off my backside and follow suit
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2018)

You are allowed to feel good, well done


----------



## Heath o (Apr 25, 2018)

Well done Grannylorraine keep up the good work,x


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2018)

One of my colleagues did her first Pilates session on Monday.  She has been off work with lower back issues since!  Must of pushed it a bit to hard.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 26, 2018)

Mark T said:


> One of my colleagues did her first Pilates session on Monday.  She has been off work with lower back issues since!  Must of pushed it a bit to hard.


Ooops, hope it stops hurting her soon.  After my first couch 2 5K, I had really badly aching shoulders much worse than my legs which surprised me.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Ooops, hope it stops hurting her soon.  After my first couch 2 5K, I had really badly aching shoulders much worse than my legs which surprised me.


Your arms have to do quite a bit of work when you run! So it is worth doing some upper body strength exercises (and core exercises, which you are probably getting with the Pilates ) - it will make the actual running much easier


----------

